# Moncton, New Brunswick?



## melaniejane17 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey, I know Moncton is a small town and I'm probably the only person from Moncton on here... but it's worth a try. if you live here or nearby, and you know of a support group or are just simply looking for one, please reply.


----------



## Lumsden (Aug 23, 2012)

*Diagnosis*

Which doctor did you go see for the diagnosis. I have an 8 year old daughter who we think may have SAD but want to go see a qualified psychiatrist/psychologist.


----------



## ChipperCheek (Jun 24, 2013)

melaniejane17 said:


> Hey, I know Moncton is a small town and I'm probably the only person from Moncton on here... but it's worth a try. if you live here or nearby, and you know of a support group or are just simply looking for one, please reply.


Darn, I'm a year late. But, I'm from Moncton, too, if you ever happen onto this again. About to have my first psychologist appointment tomorrow, and scouting around for a support group of some kind. I still don't find that Moncton's all that helpful / active for SAD, depression, or anything else mental health related. Bummer.


----------



## milner (Sep 28, 2014)

melaniejane17 said:


> Hey, I know Moncton is a small town and I'm probably the only person from Moncton on here... but it's worth a try. if you live here or nearby, and you know of a support group or are just simply looking for one, please reply.


Hi.Im from Moncton also and looking for support group.Im very new here on this site so it will take some time to get used to it.Anyone still here from my area?


----------

